# VZW S3 -- Different HW Revisions?



## kl323 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all,

I posted this question on another forum, but got no responses. I'm hoping I can get some insights here.

I recently received a certified like new replacement S3 for Verizon. I looked at the back and notice that it has a different model number (older) than the one that I'm going to send back.

The one I'm sending back has: Model SCH-i535, 12.08, STA 2/1/2013.
The one I just received has the same model, 12.07, STA 9/2012.

Any real differences between the two units besides those different numbers?

Thanks!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I posted about this before, got a few fru's with diff hw revisions, wasn't able to find an answer, nor a difference


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

kl323 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I posted this question on another forum, but got no responses. I'm hoping I can get some insights here.
> 
> ...


There could be. Run this in Terminal Emulator:

su <enter>
cat /proc/cpuinfo <enter>

Check the CPU revision. According to Team Synergy (they take all credit for this) there are different CPU revisions for Verizon. If it is CPU rev4 you will not be able to change the frequency voltages since they are hard coded into the CPU. Any other revision should be good.

Not that you would have a choice in sending it back, but at lease you know what you might be getting.


----------



## kl323 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!

Just checked.. Seems like I have rev 0 (v71).

Thanks again!


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

AFAIK, the only meaningful differences are the cpu revisions themselves. As stated, rev4 has hard-coded voltages, and rev0 requires higher voltages to remain stable for those who undervolt. So rev1, rev2, rev3 would be preferable if you undervolt, everything else should be the same.

For what its worth, I've had my phone since before launch day, its a rev0, and the only "problem" I have is that I can't undervolt as much as some other users I've seen. 
Everything works great.


----------



## mandiw777 (Oct 10, 2011)

I heard somewhere that there will be the functionality of the CPU voltages changing based on load. Idk if it was for rev0 or for newer revs or for all revs.


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

I ran those commands in terminal but it comes back not found








id est quod est


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

damn I have v4


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

samsgun357 said:


> I ran those commands in terminal but it comes back not found
> View attachment 37289
> 
> 
> id est quod est


 you need a space after the cat /

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jaben2 said:


> you need a space after the cat /
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Thanks, I have rev 4









Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

kl323 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Just checked.. Seems like I have rev 0 (v71).
> 
> Thanks again!


Likewise on my end as well. Not like it matters much since I know I have a nominal cpu and can't UV too much.

Edit: I'll admit though, its kinda cool being able to call these commands and learn more about the GSIII models out there.


----------

